# Canada Tax filing needed for 2012 after losing PR status



## Abdul (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey
I was a PR Canada and was filing I/T since 2007 with my wife separately till 2011 but due to non compliance of residency requirement I voluntarily surrendered my PR status in UAE embassy in December,2012. My PR car validity also expired in April,2012. I gave my expired PR card,SIN,old expired ontario health card as requested by them along with a voluntary waiver of appeal as well from my side.Now My wife and 3 grown up children above 20 years are in Canada and are Canadian citizen. I donnot have any driving license or any property in my name except bank account jointly with my wife that also going to end soon and I didnnot stayed a single day in Canada iin 2012.Now I am confused whether I have to file my I/T for 2012 or not and only my wife has to file her I/T. Please advise me in this regard. Thanks


----------



## Abdul (Apr 12, 2013)

*Cananada Tax filing needed for 2012 after losing PR status*

Hey
No comment till now.I am still waiting for any encouraging response to my problem.Thanks


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Why don't you call the CRA and ask them?


----------



## TheMoneyGuide (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a tricky one. In most cases if you leave and sever your "ties" to Canada you won't be required to file tax returns. You will simply file a final exit return with the appropriate forms e.g. T1161, etc.

Having your family in Canada can increase the chances that CRA deems you a resident, however considering they revoked your PR your case for non-residency should be strong.

Best to file a NR73 with CRA so that you can determine their view on your tax residency.

John


----------

